# 2021 garage roof and trim.



## woodtickgreg (Sep 4, 2021)

Well I've been buying stuff to do my garage roof. It's really bad and two layers. I'm a little afraid to get on it for the tear-off but it has to be done. It'll get new boards to replace the rotted ones on the roof deck and new trim all the way around as well. I have most of the materials for the roof itself, but I think I'll buy a few more vents to go with the ridge vent. I've been paying as I go whenever I save up a few bucks. I'll do the tear-off myself and all the carpentry work. But I'm going to hire a guy to put the shingles and roof back on. He comes recommended by a friend that has used him many times.
First trim board on.



This little trim detail board will not go back on, I'll be using drip edge all the way around instead.



Ready for the next board, 14 footers.



Nailed it, lol. I'm using galvanized ring shank nails.



The back side is pretty bad.



I'll cut this off after the back trim is done.



It's a start, I'll do the other side tomorrow and maybe work on the back too. Lots of work to do for this project. I gotta pull a permit for it too, that's another $200. Got some more trim boards to buy yet also. When I do the tear-off I'll do one side at a time and tarp it off. I just don't have the drive and stamina I used to have, this job is gonna kill my back anyway. So it's best to allow myself time and pace myself.
To be continued..........

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## TimR (Sep 4, 2021)

Be careful and hire out what you can. Have you considered using fiber cement for trim being replaced? I love the stuff, but it is a 2 man job to install because of weight and tendency to be a bit brittle. You'll never need to replace it again.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Sep 4, 2021)

woodtickgreg said:


> Well I've been buying stuff to do my garage roof. It's really bad and two layers. I'm a little afraid to get on it for the tear-off but it has to be done. It'll get new boards to replace the rotted ones on the roof deck and new trim all the way around as well.


If it is really soft, tack a 2x8 to 2x12 to the roof to stand on. Move it down in 4 foot increments or so.


woodtickgreg said:


> I have most of the materials for the roof itself, but I think I'll buy a few more vents to go with the ridge vent.


The extra vents will serve you best in the lower overhangs. The ridge vent, when properly installed allows ample airflow at the peak as long as there is ample air coming in to replace it.


woodtickgreg said:


> This little trim detail board will not go back on, I'll be using drip edge all the way around instead.


That little detail WAS the drip edge when the garage was built.


woodtickgreg said:


> I gotta pull a permit for it too, that's another $200.


Dang! We barely have to permit to build a house here in the countryside. City is different, but last I knowed we had about 350 in permits to build a house. Of course another 75 to 100 for electrical and 50 or so for septic. That may have changed some but it sounds like they permit the fool outta folks in your town!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 5, 2021)

Part of the problem with the roof is it does not have adequate ventilation and the shingles get cooked. I think I'll look at some soffit vents instead of extra roof vents.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 5, 2021)

woodtickgreg said:


> Part of the problem with the roof is it does not have adequate ventilation and the shingles get cooked. I think I'll look at some soffit vents instead of extra roof vents.


yep- you need soffit vents for roof vents to work.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 5, 2021)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> If it is really soft, tack a 2x8 to 2x12 to the roof to stand on. Move it down in 4 foot increments or so.
> 
> The extra vents will serve you best in the lower overhangs. The ridge vent, when properly installed allows ample airflow at the peak as long as there is ample air coming in to replace it.
> 
> ...


Yep the city here loves income from permits. I built a 1700 sq ft house in early 80's. permit was $199. I added 175 sq ft entrance here and the permit cost $1000+. this gave me the privilege of having a kid fresh out of college explain to me how construction should work. Of course I only had 40 yrs experience in construction at that time. I was quiet but my tounge got shorter that day.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 5, 2021)

Mike1950 said:


> yep- you need soffit vents for roof vents to work.


Yup I agree. I just ordered 16 4" round aluminum soffit vents with screens. I figured these would be easy to install with a hole saw and drill.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Sep 5, 2021)

With the pitch of that roof, I would also think about putting down at least one run of ice and valley self-adhesive membrane. We dont use it that much here in Tn but I have also seen icecicles hanging out of soffits vents from an ice dam.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Sep 5, 2021)

Those soffit vents are better than another roof vent. Each roof vent adds more risk of failure, water, ice and snow being most common. That is pretty low pitched, anything under a 5 gets Ice & Water shield according to IBC code. Stuff works great. If you tare off a side, drip edge then Ice and water, you only have to tarp the ridge. Seen plenty of places go a few years with just ice and water.

One couple had a leak, patched the rot and tore off the failing shingles. Ice and watered the whole house. Took 3 years before they saved up to do a steel roof. I used it on a wood shed, lasted the 7 years it took me to get around to finish.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mr. Peet (Sep 5, 2021)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> With the pitch of that roof, I would also think about putting down at least one run of ice and valley self-adhesive membrane. We dont use it that much here in Tn but I have also seen icecicles hanging out of soffits vents from an ice dam.


See you type faster than me....


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 5, 2021)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> With the pitch of that roof, I would also think about putting down at least one run of ice and valley self-adhesive membrane. We dont use it that much here in Tn but I have also seen icecicles hanging out of soffits vents from an ice dam.


I already have it, lol.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Sep 5, 2021)

So, how many years did you build before switching to truck driving?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 5, 2021)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> So, how many years did you build before switching to truck driving?


Funny question actually for me. I'm a Jack of all trades, self taught in everything, just natural ability. I grew up without a father in my life, learned to do things out of necessity. I tought myself electrical, plumbing, carpentry, mechanics, I'll try to lean anything it seems Most of my life I was a small engine mechanic, worked many years in a bike shop and as a moped mechanic. Worked for just about every lawn mower shop around here. Ran my own lawn service for many years. Worked for the distributor of Toro here. Been a hobbiest wood worker through it all. Built a few sheds from scratch, one from pallet wood, and one 2 story. Saved and rebuilt a garage once at a former residence. Worked as a machinist/truck driver in a plastic injection mold shop, old school machines not cnc. So my skills are broad and varied, never been a professional builder, lol. So what I tell people is that I drive a truck because I like it, not because I'm too stupid to do anything else.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Sep 5, 2021)

I'm extending our roof out to cover half of our deck in back. Since that involves tearing open a section of roof, and this roof is 21 years old and has lost a lot of grit from the tiles, decided it made sense to re-do the roof concurrent with the deck job. The roofer said code requires 3 ft of water / ice barrier, they install 6 ft. I asked how much just to cover the roof and he said about another $1200. I figured for that much it made sense just to cover the whole thing and not have to worry about it. That project starts Sept 20.

I think there is a tool to calculate how much attic venting is recommended. You might google the topic. I did that when I put in an attic fan two houses ago and found I had to cut a gable vent to get the right area.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Sep 5, 2021)

woodtickgreg said:


> Funny question actually for me. I'm a Jack of all trades, self taught in everything, just natural ability. I grew up without a father in my life, learned to do things out of necessity. I tought myself electrical, plumbing, carpentry, mechanics, I'll try to lean anything it seems Most of my life I was a small engine mechanic, worked many years in a bike shop and as a moped mechanic. Worked for just about every lawn mower shop around here. Ran my own lawn service for many years. Worked for the distributor of Toro here. Been a hobbiest wood worker through it all. Built a few sheds from scratch, one from pallet wood, and one 2 story. Saved and rebuilt a garage once at a former residence. Worked as a machinist/truck driver in a plastic injection mold shop, old school machines not cnc. So my skills are broad and varied, never been a professional builder, lol. So what I tell people is that I drive a truck because I like it, not because I'm too stupid to do anything else.


I hear ya. I grew up building. But taught school a few years, got an electrical licence, 3 yrs tax prep, taught ESL 3 yrs, learned to mechanic by tearing my car apart at 17 and re working the motor and trans, spent about 20 years total on a farm as well so... I dont turn down many projects because ' I cant'. I turn em down cause I got no time.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 5, 2021)

DLJeffs said:


> I'm extending our roof out to cover half of our deck in back. Since that involves tearing open a section of roof, and this roof is 21 years old and has lost a lot of grit from the tiles, decided it made sense to re-do the roof concurrent with the deck job. The roofer said code requires 3 ft of water / ice barrier, they install 6 ft. I asked how much just to cover the roof and he said about another $1200. I figured for that much it made sense just to cover the whole thing and not have to worry about it. That project starts Sept 20.
> 
> I think there is a tool to calculate how much attic venting is recommended. You might google the topic. I did that when I put in an attic fan two houses ago and found I had to cut a gable vent to get the right area.


I put a attic fan in about 6 years ago. reduced temperature upstairs and reduced electric bill by a bunch. air conditioner works a lot less.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Sep 5, 2021)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> With the pitch of that roof, I would also think about putting down at least one run of ice and valley self-adhesive membrane. We dont use it that much here in Tn but I have also seen icecicles hanging out of soffits vents from an ice dam.


Detached garage with, I'm assuming, no heating inside... Ice & water shield be like tits on a bull. Drip edge flashing and properly lapped roofing felt be more than enough. 

Permits... Oh Lord, don't get me started. I'd love to go back in time and find the exact point when a free people started to get it in their heads that they had to have, and pay for, the permission of the local municipal corporation to repair or add onto their houses on private land... But I'll digress before I go on rant a mile long.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mr. Peet (Sep 5, 2021)

JerseyHighlander said:


> Detached garage with, I'm assuming, no heating inside... Ice & water shield be like tits on a bull. Drip edge flashing and properly lapped roofing felt be more than enough.
> 
> Permits... Oh Lord, don't get me started. I'd love to go back in time and find the exact point when a free people started to get it in their heads that they had to have, and pay for, the permission of the local municipal corporation to repair or add onto their houses on private land... But I'll digress before I go on rant a mile long.


Them be teats, and yes, nearly every bull has 3 to 8 of them. I see your perspective as I have heard many say the same, yet have seen it compromised often in recent years.

If the garage is used, the doors open and exchange air. Even if not in usage, heat rises. If there is a ridge vent, heat will escape. The heat melts snow from the ridge, some evaporates other to run as gravity directs to often re-freeze. Once the ridge is exposed, the solar action can cause more melting. If there is a sun side and shade side, the freeze thaw action can be more dramatic. And lastly as the past 40 years have shown drastic shifts in temperature in many places, those teats will be useful.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Sep 5, 2021)

I discovered when they redid my roof due to the hailstorm that drip edge is county code now. I was missing some from sometime or another. I have heard this county, the one we are moving from, is horrible due to over coding things and permit processing


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Sep 5, 2021)

Mr. Peet said:


> Them be teats, and yes, nearly every bull has 3 to 8 of them. I see your perspective as I have heard many say the same, yet have seen it compromised often in recent years.
> 
> If the garage is used, the doors open and exchange air. Even if not in usage, heat rises. If there is a ridge vent, heat will escape. The heat melts snow from the ridge, some evaporates other to run as gravity directs to often re-freeze. Once the ridge is exposed, the solar action can cause more melting. If there is a sun side and shade side, the freeze thaw action can be more dramatic. And lastly as the past 40 years have shown drastic shifts in temperature in many places, those teats will be useful.


I'm going to have to engage you on this one. Of course melting happens from the sun, but ice damming doesn't. It happens from heat on the inside of the building, coupled with poor venting allowing the roof sheathing to warm sufficiently for the snow to melt but then freeze when it runs down & hits the soffit/overhang where there is no heated area under it.
Not even the building code, the worst way legally acceptable to build, requires ice & water shield over an unheated space. 20 years as a building inspector, ice damming is a very misunderstood issue, that I studied deeply. If you don't mind spending the extra money, the elastomeric membrane isn't going to hurt anything, just isn't going to accomplish anything either.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Sep 5, 2021)

JerseyHighlander said:


> I'm going to have to engage you on this one. Of course melting happens from the sun, but ice damming doesn't. It happens from heat on the inside of the building, coupled with poor venting allowing the roof sheathing to warm sufficiently for the snow to melt but then freeze when it runs down & hits the soffit/overhang where there is no heated area under it.
> Not even the building code, the worst way legally acceptable to build, requires ice & water shield over an unheated space. 20 years as a building inspector, ice damming is a very misunderstood issue, that I studied deeply. If you don't mind spending the extra money, the elastomeric membrane isn't going to hurt anything, just isn't going to accomplish anything either.


You may engage, your details match the norm. In a heated building, ice damming happens as you have said. The rate is often quick. In an unheated building, the eaves often melt off similar to the ridge with warmer conditions. However, ice dams do occur to unheated buildings it is often very slow, more often on the shade side. The damming can start anywhere between the ridge and eave. It is very often never noticed. Sometimes never seen until re-roofing, finding water stains, dry rot and so forth, which can be caused by other things as well.

I am very surprised you have not seen such in 20 years as an inspector. I would guess that insurance adjusters would see it more when filing claims than inspectors, as building inspectors more commonly deal with new construction. I'm sure northern Jersey can get the right conditions. As for code, I have not followed up on much IBC code since 2010. However, there was an acceptation, if the unheated space was attached to a heated structure. I did not have that issue so did not follow-up on details.

Again, I follow your thoughts, but know the science. In most cases, the tar paper or felt will outlast the user.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 5, 2021)

They have 3 or 4 code enforcement officers here and the city is not that big, so they drive around and look for stuff to harras you for. I put out an old dryer to the curb for trash pick up one day early and they wrote me a warning. I'll pay for the permit so they won't make me tear it all off.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 5, 2021)

Opposite side is done



Removed the rotted wood on the back, most of it just crumbled.



Found some wires that would be in the way.



So I notched the rafters and tucked them in.



Got the soffit up, was a bitch because the wall is bowed and I really didn't want to mess with scribing and triming a trim board on a 70 year old garage. Betty helped me hold boards up until I could get a nail in them



Good enough for me. I cut the tails off.



Here you can kind of see the bow in the wall, I bet someone ran into the back of it at one time. Lol.
A little caulk and paint and it'll be fine.



At least the rotted wood and a couple of birds nest are gone. Got the front to do yet before I do the shingle tear off.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Sep 5, 2021)

The bow looks to be primarily at the top of the wall. You sure the rafters aren't spreading the walls? Is there a dip in the ridge that corresponds to the bow in the wall? Missing rafter ties?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Sep 5, 2021)

Mr. Peet said:


> You may engage, your details match the norm. In a heated building, ice damming happens as you have said. The rate is often quick. In an unheated building, the eaves often melt off similar to the ridge with warmer conditions. However, ice dams do occur to unheated buildings it is often very slow, more often on the shade side. The damming can start anywhere between the ridge and eave. It is very often never noticed. Sometimes never seen until re-roofing, finding water stains, dry rot and so forth, which can be caused by other things as well.
> 
> I am very surprised you have not seen such in 20 years as an inspector. I would guess that insurance adjusters would see it more when filing claims than inspectors, as building inspectors more commonly deal with new construction. I'm sure northern Jersey can get the right conditions. As for code, I have not followed up on much IBC code since 2010. However, there was an acceptation, if the unheated space was attached to a heated structure. I did not have that issue so did not follow-up on details.
> 
> Again, I follow your thoughts, but know the science. In most cases, the tar paper or felt will outlast the user.


Very little of my work was code inspection and even less on newer housing, maybe 10-20%. Most was freelance real estate inspection & consulting on everything from brand new, just built to the oldest houses around. I actually specialize in historic housing. It's what I grew up working on in the trades and I just despise the speed built garbage of the past several decades. 

If I've ever seen such an instance, I would have found it to be either a lack of proper venting to dissipate the solar heat gain or just improper design/construction of the roof itself, such as improper covering for the pitch, etc but nothing ice & water shield was going to change. The shady side often suffers from moss growth that will wick water up under the shingles. Couple that with a plague of other improper installation and you have a lot of roofs out there leaking without the owners ever knowing. 

99% of the often times egregious ice damming I've seen, I can go through the attic and point out a dozen things causing it by heating the attic from the living space. Those damned older vented recessed lights being one of the biggest. HVAC systems and ducting through the attic leaking like mad would probably take 2nd place. If it isn't a heat source into the attic, it's improper/insufficient venting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 5, 2021)

JerseyHighlander said:


> The bow looks to be primarily at the top of the wall. You sure the rafters aren't spreading the walls? Is there a dip in the ridge that corresponds to the bow in the wall? Missing rafter ties?


Nope, no dip that I can see. I hadn't thought about rafter ties, I'll have to take a look. Not much I could do about it at this point anyway. These garages where all stick built in the 50s.


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 5, 2021)

Mr. Peet said:


> Them be teats, and yes, nearly every bull has 3 to 8 of them. I see your perspective as I have heard many say the same, yet have seen it compromised often in recent years.
> 
> If the garage is used, the doors open and exchange air. Even if not in usage, heat rises. If there is a ridge vent, heat will escape. The heat melts snow from the ridge, some evaporates other to run as gravity directs to often re-freeze. Once the ridge is exposed, the solar action can cause more melting. If there is a sun side and shade side, the freeze thaw action can be more dramatic. And lastly as the past 40 years have shown drastic shifts in temperature in many places, those teats will be useful.


went every year to water management class from wacko scientist from Minnesota. Most perceptions as to what water does are wrong. Mad scientist class was the most interesting one I went to in the years I went to such classes. shifts in temperature-?? I am damn glad the temp. has shifted . 10,000 years ago there was a 800 ft tall wall of snow and Ice here and my snowblower would for sure not be up to the task.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 19, 2021)

Well I met with the roofer that a friend of mine recommended today for a quote to put the new roof on after I'm done with all the carpentry. He showed me a roll of synthetic tar paper he had in the back of his truck, he highly recommended using it as it will never dry out and rot even if the shingles blow off. So I'll take back the 3 rolls I purchased and he'll install the synthetic, very cool product. And that's why sometimes you hire a professional. Next weekend will be the tearoff weather permitted.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 19, 2021)

Part off the job is getting rid of all the debris. Today I'll exercise the fire pit to get rid of the old trim..
Lighting her up.



This is the trim from 3 sides.



Got her going good now.



And all the trim cut up and ready to be disposed of.



I need the trailer empty for the tearoff debris. I'll be hauling it to the landfill dump. Glad I have this trailer!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 19, 2021)

And then there's the debris from the pallets I salvaged for the ply wood. This will all get burnt as well.



So today is a hang out in the backyard and drink iced tea while tending the fire.

Reactions: Like 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 19, 2021)

Life is good at the moment.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 3 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 19, 2021)

Trim is gone! It only took a couple of hours. But I have a seriously full cauldron of hot coals. Blacksmithing anybody?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Sep 19, 2021)

Should be about right for the roast corn and baked potatoes now...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Sep 19, 2021)

woodtickgreg said:


> Trim is gone! It only took a couple of hours. But I have a seriously full cauldron of hot coals. Blacksmithing anybody?
> View attachment 216299


Should have bought a pig

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 26, 2021)

Good weather today so I started by mowing the lawn. Then cut the brackets off the found 1x for the roof.
Short boards are 2 foot and long ones 40"





8" wide, got 6 of each. That's less to buy. I'll rip em down to 6"



Brackets where riveted on so I just cut them off.



Next I removed the cupola.



And layed out a tarp to catch the debris from the tearoff.



Time to get intimate with the red ripper.



Under the cupola was the original shingles from the 1950's.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 26, 2021)

Cupola is down, amazing it stayed in one piece when I tossed it off the roof. It's not going back up, a ridge vent is going on in its place.



Then I trimmed the neighbors oak tree back from over my roof. Second time I've done this in 7 years.





The tearoff has begun.



3 hours later and one side is done.



My Betty is awesome! She's helping me with the debris cleanup.



I don't know how much more I'm going to get done today. I'm not a young man anymore and this is pretty hard work, my back is taking it the worst. So I'm taking a little break, getting some water and ibuprofen in me, lol. I think next I'll get back up and mark the boards that need replaced. I evicted an ant colony!!! I stop and take a lot of breaks, I get winded and my heart starts pounding so I know when to take a break and pace myself. After all I am 61 years old.

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 26, 2021)

woodtickgreg said:


> Cupola is down, amazing it stayed in one piece when I tossed it off the roof. It's not going back up, a ridge vent is going on in its place.
> View attachment 216615
> Then I trimmed the neighbors oak tree back from over my roof. Second time I've done this in 7 years.
> View attachment 216616View attachment 216617
> ...


Your tutorials are always the best! Great that you have a help-mate on this project! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 26, 2021)

Nature Man said:


> Your tutorials are always the best! Great that you have a help-mate on this project! Chuck



My Betty is the best! She cleaned up all the debris so I could work on the wood replacement.

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 26, 2021)

A view from inside the garage after the tearoff.



I went over the whole side of the roof poking the wood to see how hard or soft it was, water marks helped to guide where to check. I then marked all the wood that needs to be replaced.



This bottom corner was really bad, and this is also where the ants where. You couldn't walk on it, I carefully stepped on the rafters.



The whole bottom board will be replaced too.



Before cutting the boards at the rafters I used a vintage nail puller to get the nails out. It works like a slide hammer and drives the jaws in below the nail head and then you just pry it out. Works really well.



Some boards out.



A lot more boards out.





This should be the worst side of the garage, I don't expect the other side to be as bad.



A pile of salvaged pine boards and a couple of cedar boards.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 26, 2021)

I worked right up till dark but I got the wood replacement done. 



Quite the mix of lumber, lol. But it cost me nothing but my time.



Looking the other way.



My Betty was a trooper, she cleaned up all the debris for me while I worked on the wood replacement. The other good news is I should get all the debris in the trailer for one trip to the dump.



This wood pile will be burned.



So side one is done and ready for the roofers. Hopefully I'll get side 2 done tomorrow as I took a day of work to do it. I may have to go buy some 1x6 though and I will go get the building permit tomorrow too.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Sep 26, 2021)

woodtickgreg said:


> I worked right up till dark but I got the wood replacement done.
> View attachment 216648
> Quite the mix of lumber, lol. But it cost me nothing but my time.
> View attachment 216649
> ...


That's awesome especially for a one man repair crew. The clean up crew was moving on as well! I have done my share of roofing. My first job (as always) was clean up. 2 layers makes for a lit of little broken chips at that age for asphalt shingles. Especially that original layer. I don't envy either of your jobs. The only major plus is it wasn't rock maple roof sheathing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 26, 2021)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> That's awesome especially for a one man repair crew. The clean up crew was moving on as well! I have done my share of roofing. My first job (as always) was clean up. 2 layers makes for a lit of little broken chips at that age for asphalt shingles. Especially that original layer. I don't envy either of your jobs. The only major plus is it wasn't rock maple roof sheathing.


Yeah 2 layers sucked, if the nails came out hard you new the wood was good, if they came out easy it was rotten wood for sure. 2 layers ment lots of nails! And I made sure not to put any hardwood back down,, just pine and a few cedar boards. This will be the last roof job for this old man. If it ever needs to be done again I'll be in my 70's and I'll hire it out.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 26, 2021)

Too cool Greg! I've got one of those nail pullers also, love that thing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike Hill (Sep 27, 2021)

Are they going to require asbestos testing on the old shingles before you can dump?


----------



## DLJeffs (Sep 27, 2021)

If the cupola is still viable you could turn it into a bird feeder. Just make a platform, find yourself a piece of 3" galvanized pipe, make the cupola the roof over the platform. Of course, it'd probably attract as many squirrels as birds.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 27, 2021)

Mike Hill said:


> Are they going to require asbestos testing on the old shingles before you can dump?


No the landfill here doesn't care.


DLJeffs said:


> If the cupola is still viable you could turn it into a bird feeder. Just make a platform, find yourself a piece of 3" galvanized pipe, make the cupola the roof over the platform. Of course, it'd probably attract as many squirrels as birds.


Nope, it's going to the landfill too.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 27, 2021)

Well it was another long day to get the other side of the roof prepped. I also went and purchased the roofing permit from the city in the morning.
This time I could back the trailer closer to the garage so most of the debris was slid off into the trailer, that minimized the clean up, especially since I was working solo today.



Almost done, was a lot slower today as my back and hands are toast.



The wood rot was a lot worse than I expected it to be. Marked all the bad stuff for removal.



A lot of bad stuff at the eve. 3 full rows of 1x6 and then another few sections in the middle above that. A lot of damage from an old basket ball hoop mount.



Another view.



And there's still some room in the trailer.



Yes you can haul 10' boards with a truck that only has a 5' bed. I had to go buy a bunch of wood for the roof, total was $170, so that's how much I saved on the other side.



Came back from the store and got busy cutting out all the rotted wood. Pulled all the nails first and the cut with a cordless circ saw.



Worked right to dark but got it closed back in.





Man I'm physically exhausted, just muscle fatigued and wore out. I've had an extreme full body work out for 2 days in a row, lol. I have to work on the trim in the front and the eve needs to be replaced yet. Then I want to get the trim painted before the roofers come to put the roof on.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 27, 2021)

I found all of this scrap wood from when the garage was built stuffed into the eve. It had to go as I'm putting eve vents in.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mr. Peet (Sep 28, 2021)

I wonder if the owner or two before you had roof issues. Just so odd to have so many boards all end on a single rafter. Looks like it was done on both sides, so maybe it was just an inexperienced builder back in the day. 

Fine job, sure you will feel it all week.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Sep 28, 2021)

Probably a builder who didn't care or know as much about the use of solid board sheathing. The amount of boards joined on the same rafter is about equal on both sides.


----------



## Mike Hill (Sep 28, 2021)

Good eye Mark. Not too many people would catch that!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 28, 2021)

Part that was really wierd was no tar paper at all. 
Also keep in mind this garage was built in the 50's things have come a long way since then.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Sep 28, 2021)

woodtickgreg said:


> Part that was really wierd was no tar paper at all.
> Also keep in mind this garage was built in the 50's things have come a long way since then.


That is weird. Tar paper was a common to skip on secondary structures, but usually smaller less "permanent" ones. Rolled paper was sometimes used, but often obliterated by silverfish in a 50 year period. Your boards lacked chalk lines for truing rows. However, I knew a few tight-wads that simply ran kite string as a butting line.

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 29, 2021)

Well I was planning on painting the face boards of the trim this weekend. And I was going to finish the front trim after work on Saturday. But it looks like they are calling for rain here starting Saturday afternoon through Monday. So I worked a short day, 9 hours, and rushed home to get the garage tarped off since the roof is now very open and I'm not sure when I'll be able to get back to it.
One side done.....



Both sides done now........



I used plastic cap nails to fasten it. They should be easy to remove.



It's a wrap......



I left the front short and tucked it under so I could roll it back to work on the trim.



Well now I can rest easy and not worry about the rain.

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Wildthings (Sep 30, 2021)

woodtickgreg said:


> Well I was planning on painting the face boards of the trim this weekend. And I was going to finish the front trim after work on Saturday. But it looks like they are calling for rain here starting Saturday afternoon through Monday. So I worked a short day, 9 hours, and rushed home to get the garage tarped off since the roof is now very open and I'm not sure when I'll be able to get back to it.
> One side done.....
> 
> Both sides done now........
> ...


fixed it for you

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 1, 2021)

Wildthings said:


> fixed it for you


Man I hope not! If I get a good weekend to get the trim painting done I'll be set. Looks like not this weekend, hopefully next.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 2, 2021)

Well I had to work a half day today but I came home and got about 6 hours or so to work on the garage front trim.
Pulled the cap nails and moved the tarp back.



Then I removed the angled support post. They are not going back on since they really don't support anything and they're just decorative. Hollow boxed 1x4's.



Then it took some time to remove all the old trim, some was nailed and some was repaired in places with screws. Electrical wires needed to be secured.



This middle section was quite rotted and had a colony of ants living in it, it will need to be cut out and replaced.



Got the wires stapled back up with electrical staples.



Another lumber run, all 4" material, and some 2x4's, they are now $3.15, better than $12! The quality of the 2x4's was pretty good. 1x4's was about average, but very small tight pin knots, it'll all get painted anyway.



Repairs made to the rotted 2x4's, screwed em in with 3" deck screws. These are basicly just nailers for the soffit boards. The originals where tongue and groove beadboard, I'll just be putting up the 5/8" plywood I salvaged.



Rain is coming so I had to quit and rap the tarp around again. Hopefully I can finish it up next weekend, supposed to rain off and on all day tomorrow.



Some progress is better than no progress, at least I'm moving forward. If I was retired it would be done by now, lol

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr (Oct 2, 2021)

I got tired just looking at the pictures...

Alan

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Oct 2, 2021)

Alan R McDaniel Jr said:


> I got tired just looking at the pictures...
> 
> Alan


My neck hurts.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 7, 2021)

Came home from work today and I had about a half hour of daylight left so I removed the debris pile from the back yard.
I started to burn some the other night but 2 hours of burning barely put a dent in the pile. 





I had room in the trailer and it's going to the dump on Saturday.



It's just one less thing to do.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr. Peet (Oct 7, 2021)

woodtickgreg said:


> Came home from work today and I had about a half hour of daylight left so I removed the debris pile from the back yard.
> I started to burn some the other night but 2 hours of burning barely put a dent in the pile.
> View attachment 217178View attachment 217179
> I had room in the trailer and it's going to the dump on Saturday.
> ...


That would heat my house for a week...the wood. Shingles, try not burning too many of those or tar paper. Just don't have the right set up for them.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 8, 2021)

Mr. Peet said:


> That would heat my house for a week...the wood. Shingles, try not burning too many of those or tar paper. Just don't have the right set up for them.


I have plenty of other wood to burn  from taking apart pallets and scraps from the wood shop. This is just wet rotted garbage mostly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr (Oct 8, 2021)

In a few days someone will post in the "Free Wood" forum that they got a bunch of blue painted 1x8s....

Alan

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 8, 2021)

Alan R McDaniel Jr said:


> In a few days someone will post in the "Free Wood" forum that they got a bunch of blue painted 1x8s....
> 
> Alan


Funny, but they are gray.


----------



## Herb G. (Oct 8, 2021)

I hope there's no lead based paint on that trim.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 9, 2021)

Well Betty and I started our day early, left for the dump at 6:30 and we where there at 6:45, they opened at 7. From the time we got there until we left it was 1 1/2 hours, 1 hour to actually unload everything, it was absolutely brutal, lol. At one point Betty looked at me and said steam is rising off of you! This was a city dump transfer station. They weigh you when you go in and after your empty. Truck and loaded trailer was 9,360 lbs, empty weight was 6,860 lbs. Net weight was 2,500 lbs. And get this, they only charged me $63.00 ! A roll off was $300, and the land fill wanted $150 and it was 19 miles away. The transfer station was close to home and cheap, and they could care less about lead paint on your demolition wood. So then we came home and I got right to work on the front trim.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 9, 2021)

I snapped a chalk line for the 2x4 nailer I would be putting up.



And put the nailer up.



Salvaged plywood to be used for the soffit. 5/8" exterior grade.



I changed the blade on the table saw to the original one that came with the saw instead of using up my Freud blade.



Ripped the ply to width.



Soffit material is ready to be put up.



Wherever the plywood seams would be I installed a 2x4 flat nailer, it's such a short span that being flat will be plenty sturdy. It just gives me something to nail to.



And here's my big mistake! I measured wrong and ripped every board to narrow! Oh well, filler strips to the rescue and the final trim will cover it, lol.



Soffit is up.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 9, 2021)

The concrete pad up against the garage has risen over the years and had to be dealt with, it needs to be broken out and replaced eventually.



But a temporary fix was a big a$$ grinder with a diamond cup wheel, I ground it back so that hopefully it would help with water drainage. It also gave me clearance for the new trim boards that would be going up.



Then this space needed some 3/4" filler boards, so I repurposed what I took out and ripped em down to fit.



All filled in now and ready for face trim.



First piece is up.



The front soffit didn't fall on a rafter and if I cut it to fit I would have been short, so a block screwed to the trim will work fine.



Moving on to the front face trim, I screwed this on as well because the rafters where short. It's very solid now.



The trim is almost done. I need to go to pick up some 1x3 material and I should be able to wrap this up tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr (Oct 9, 2021)

The outside is going to look so nice you're going to want to remodel the inside to a first class man cave/shop!

Alan

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 9, 2021)

Alan R McDaniel Jr said:


> The outside is going to look so nice you're going to want to remodel the inside to a first class man cave/shop!
> 
> Alan


No my woodshop in the basement is for that, lol. This is just to preserve the garage, it was in really bad shape.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ironman123 (Oct 10, 2021)

@woodtickgreg I really liked your full roof wrap on page 3. You are doing some serious repairs on that garage. My Dad built this house in 1946 and the garage in 1951. Since I got the house I have spent more on plumbing, levelling, siding and windows than it cost him to buy the land and build the house and garage. But it is the old home sweet home..

Keep up the good work. It is looking great. Tell Betty I said she is doing great also.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Oct 10, 2021)

Whew! That makes me tired!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 10, 2021)

Mike Hill said:


> Whew! That makes me tired!


It made me tired too! It was a lot of work yesterday with emptying 2,500 lbs of debris before working on the trim. But it's getting there. I'm just thankful that I can still do this kind of work at 61. Arms and hands are sore today. But I have to admit that I am definitely slowing down, I take a lot more breaks than I used to. The tearoff was the worst of it.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 11, 2021)

Well yesterday was kid of a wash out, rain off and on most of the day. But I did go and pick up the last of the trim boards, no 1x3s though they looked like crap so I went with 1x4s instead. Now I just need a day off that's dry so I can get them up and get the trim painted.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Oct 11, 2021)

woodtickgreg said:


> Well yesterday was kid of a wash out, rain off and on most of the day. But I did go and pick up the last of the trim boards, no 1x3s though they looked like crap so I went with 1x4s instead. Now I just need a day off that's dry so I can get them up and get the trim painted.


Why not paint them in the garage and put them up when weather permits? That way you can get the backs done too.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 11, 2021)

Mr. Peet said:


> Why not paint them in the garage and put them up when weather permits? That way you can get the backs done too.


Trim is already up. And have you seen the inside of the garage? It's packed with stuff (mostly wood) and there is no room to do that even if I wanted to.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## eaglea1 (Oct 11, 2021)

woodtickgreg said:


> And here's my big mistake! I measured wrong and ripped every board to narrow!


Ahh yes, how does that old cliche go? Measure twice, cut once. When I'm feelin really crazy, I'll only measure once! 
Lookin good , thanks for sharing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 11, 2021)

eaglea1 said:


> Ahh yes, how does that old cliche go? Measure twice, cut once. When I'm feelin really crazy, I'll only measure once!
> Lookin good , thanks for sharing.


The sad part is I measured several times......but from the wrong point, grrr.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 16, 2021)

Got the last of the trim done today, it rained this morning but it cleared up enough to work on it.
Here you can see how the 1x4 will cover my mistake cutting the plywood.



The 2 faces.



And a better view of how the gap will be covered up.



I fixed this board on the sides of the soffit, I cut new ones.



And the old one didn't go all the way out to cover the edge of the front facia.



Much better now.



A view of the soffit trim, all the seams of the plywood are covered now.



So now I'm finally ready for paint, hopefully tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mr. Peet (Oct 16, 2021)

woodtickgreg said:


> Got the last of the trim done today, it rained this morning but it cleared up enough to work on it.
> Here you can see how the 1x4 will cover my mistake cutting the plywood.
> View attachment 217450
> The 2 faces.
> ...


Mistake...clearly engineered expansion joint.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 17, 2021)

Well today I folded the tarp back and nailed it to the roof.
The edges of the roof are exposed all the way around but most of it is still covered.





Thisss was done so I could get the first coat of paint on the new trim boards.













So now I'm ready for the roofers. This paint job was just to coat the new wood before winter, the whole garage will be repainted next year. I also have to remove the window and reframe the opening as the wood is rotted on that also. Just trying to save this garage from years of neglect and bad repairs

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 19, 2021)

I came home from work today and pulled the tarp off the garage. The roofers will be here to prep it tomorrow and the synthetic paper they use will make it rain tight. Looks like Sunday may be the day for the shingles. I'll be so relieved when the roof is done.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 20, 2021)

Well the garage is prepped, ice and water shield, synthetic roofing paper, starter shingle, and drip edge all the way around. It can rain now and I'll be ok. Sunday is shingle day.




The guys liked my prep work, they said I'm hired, lol. I said hell no!  I'm getting to old for this kind of labor, carpentry work ok, but the tearoff and clean up was brutal. I'll be giving them the shingle removal shovel as I don't ever want to be on the working end of one of those again, lol.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Mr. Peet (Oct 21, 2021)

woodtickgreg said:


> Well the garage is prepped, ice and water shield, synthetic roofing paper, starter shingle, and drip edge all the way around. It can rain now and I'll be ok. Sunday is shingle day.View attachment 217571View attachment 217572
> The guys liked my prep work, they said I'm hired, lol. I said hell no!  I'm getting to old for this kind of labor, carpentry work ok, but the tearoff and clean up was brutal. I'll be giving them the shingle removal shovel as I don't ever want to be on the working end of one of those again, lol.


I'm just surprised you still have leaves on the trees, and many are still green.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 21, 2021)

Mr. Peet said:


> I'm just surprised you still have leaves on the trees, and many are still green.


It has been a very unusual fall here, not much color and some of the trees have been losing their leaves for awhile. We were in a drought for awhile and the it got rainy for the last month or so. Days are getting shorter and the Temps are going to cool down over the next week so that might changes things here. My maple in the backyard has some color, turning red and dropping some leaves, birch in the front is dying I think and it's been loosing leaves for awhile but never turned the bright yellow like it usually does. The big oak tree that hangs over the garage from the neighbors yard is the last to loose its leaves, sometimes it carries on into the winter.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 21, 2021)

Thunderstorms here this morning so I'm very glad the roof is in the semi dry.

Reactions: Like 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## sprucegum (Oct 21, 2021)

Looking good. I often add that extra strip of trim even though I always use drip edge, I think it dresses it up a little. We call it poor man's crown molding.

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 24, 2021)

Roofers are coming today, rain is also coming today this afternoon. I hope the roofers finish before the rain comes.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 24, 2021)

They're here! Started at 8:30 even with frost on the roof, lol.





They'll have this done in no time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 24, 2021)

3 hours including the clean up and packing up all their tools and I have a roof!
Ridge vent.



Ridge vent end before being nailed down and capped.



Capping the ridge vent.



And its done!





This view out my kitchen window makes me very happy!



We're supposed to get between 1 to 2 inches of rain tonight, that'll wash her down good.
I still need to install the soffit vents but not today, lol.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## trc65 (Oct 24, 2021)

Great looking garage. Gotta be a great feeling having that done going into fall/winter.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## sprucegum (Oct 24, 2021)

Nice looking work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 24, 2021)

Just in the nick of time! Congrats!!! Love how you document projects! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## drycreek (Oct 24, 2021)

Very nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Oct 24, 2021)

Great stuff!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 26, 2021)

Nature Man said:


> Just in the nick of time! Congrats!!! Love how you document projects! Chuck


Ditto what Chuck said! Thanks for taking the time to share the whole project with us

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 30, 2021)

Did a test hole in a pice of scrap plywood for the soffit vents to see how they fit. 
4" soffit vents, means a 4" hole saw.



Punched the hole easy peasy.



And they fit nice and snug. Trying to decide if I'll just put a bead of silicone caulk on them or just a couple of screws to hold them in.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## sprucegum (Oct 30, 2021)

woodtickgreg said:


> Did a test hole in a pice of scrap plywood for the soffit vents to see how they fit.
> 4" soffit vents, means a 4" hole saw.
> View attachment 217884
> Punched the hole easy peasy.
> ...


Silicone is pretty good glue

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Oct 30, 2021)

Lexel will glue it and be paintable if ever it needs painted. I personally like 2 or 3 of the 1/4 inch hex head stainless screws on each vent but I tend to.overkill. being.an electrician means sometimes I have to access soffits...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr. Peet (Oct 31, 2021)

Can you access the soffit box from the inside? If so you could silicone them there. This only works if the ply is thin enough for the vent pieces to stick up through the ply (to have sufficient surfaces to adhere). One reason some guys put the fascia board up last.

If they are cheap, I'd hold off on screws and see if any work themselves loose over winter, then keep an eye on it for the next year. Otherwise be sure the screws are stainless, and one per vent would be plenty.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 31, 2021)

No, cant access them from inside. I may just pop them in and see if they hold and then like you said add a screw or 2 later.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Oct 31, 2021)

woodtickgreg said:


> No, cant access them from inside. I may just pop them in and see if they hold and then like you said add a screw or 2 later.


One is plenty, put it toward the building looks fine. Many use 2 just for visual balance. One works, being it is there just in case large expansion and contraction happens over time, which is common.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 31, 2021)

Mr. Peet said:


> One is plenty, put it toward the building looks fine. Many use 2 just for visual balance. One works, being it is there just in case large expansion and contraction happens over time, which is common.



Yeah I was thinking 2 just for balance, lol


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 31, 2021)

Today I installed all the soffit vents. 4" round vents.
I made a template to mark for them so I only had to measure once.



I started with the drill on the bottom, an old craftsman 1/2" But when it catches it'll break your wrist if you don't have a good grip on it. So I switched to the Bosch hammer drill and turned the hammer action off, much easier to handle.



Front 8 vents are in.





Working on the back 8 now.




I replaced 16 round cores with 16 vents, lol.



And with this install the first half of the garage renovation is done. Window will be replaced and reframed next year and then it'll get scraped and painted.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------

